# IASCA Saturday July 11th. (So. Cal)



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

July 11th
AUDIO SHOP SOUND CHALLENGE
6760 Central Ave Unit A
Riverside, Ca
SQi and SQc1


Who's planning on attending?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll probably be heading to that one. I don't think I have a competition ready vehicle yet though. Might enter just for fun though to see where I need the most improvements.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

beerdrnkr said:


> I'll probably be heading to that one. I don't think I have a competition ready vehicle yet though. *Might enter just for fun though to see where I need the most improvements.*


That's the spirit.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think a big red truck will be there


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I think a big red truck will be there


With me in it.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll be there brotha!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I think a big red truck will be there


anything changed in the system Jim?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> anything changed in the system Jim?


Aubrey,

Are you coming?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

might come to say hi. The car will be stripped to bare metal however.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I'll be there. I wanted to make some minor improvements but we shall see... :worried:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

not that I'm aware of Aubrey


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i'll be there so i can learn the rules..


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to go also, been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will stop by for a few hours then head to work, My car has no processor , sub amp or sub and after next week wont have a 4 channel or speakers, so most probably not competing unless i spend some time throwing a Frankenstein system together.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

BigRed said:


> not that I'm aware of Aubrey


LIES!! I saw your for sale thread!!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of the NorCal crew is coming down to the show can contact Mr Marv, and if you are...he'll let you know the circumstaces.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm wondering whether or not I should compete with a broken Bit One.:inout:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm wondering whether or not I should compete with a broken Bit One.:inout:


I think you should. You seem to have more luck when it's broken


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I think you should. You seem to have more luck when it's broken


You guy's want me to compete with a broke ass system. 


I guess that's one way to ensure a win.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you can never insure a win when judging is done with humans and subjective listening


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll be there. Can't get enuff beating from Big Red


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> you can never insure a win when judging is done with humans and subjective listening


James is using eastern hypnotism to ensure a win this time.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> you can never insure a win when judging is done with humans and subjective listening


I subjectively slip the judge a 20 every time, but that still doesn't work. I'll try tuning next time.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I subjectively slip the judge a 20 every time, but that still doesn't work. I'll try tuning next time.


I give them $50......


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm wondering whether or not I should compete with a broken Bit One.:inout:



You did pretty well last go around 

I'm going to try and make it.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I give them $50......


I'm too broke to win


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

beerdrnkr said:


> I'm too broke to win


Me too!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

me three


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow all the heavy weights are not going b/c they're broke? 

I'll bring my car and compete with the stock system and win!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Wow all the heavy weights are not going b/c they're broke?


:2thumbsup: "THIS IS AN OUTRAGE...I DEMAND AN EXPLANATION"! :2thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> :2thumbsup: "THIS IS AN OUTRAGE...I DEMAND AN EXPLANATION"! :2thumbsup:


Damn your writing is as big as the advertisement.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> July 11th
> AUDIO SHOP SOUND CHALLENGE
> 6760 Central Ave Unit A
> Riverside, Ca
> ...


Does anyone know what time it starts and ends? If my ride isn't ready, I was thinking about attending a headfi.org meet (high end headphones) out on in the Valley. Or maybe I could make both depending on the time. 

Looks like it's going to be a very HOT weekend, especially out in Riverside. Bring lots of SPF 100+ sunscreen and some camping chairs.

BTW, do you know who will be judging the SQ portion? There used to be some young chap that used to ride motorcycles and was an installer on Pimp My Rides and did some awesome install work that used to judge the SQ competitions back in the day when a lot of the shows were at ID. Pretty cool guy, but I think he might have lived back East or the MidWest. Anyone remember what his name was?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Does anyone know what time it starts and ends? If my ride isn't ready, I was thinking about attending a headfi.org meet (high end headphones) out on in the Valley. Or maybe I could make both depending on the time.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a very HOT weekend, especially out in Riverside. Bring lots of SPF 100+ sunscreen and some camping chairs.
> 
> BTW, do you know who will be judging the SQ portion? There used to be some young chap that used to ride motorcycles and was an installer on Pimp My Rides and did some awesome install work that used to judge the SQ competitions back in the day when a lot of the shows were at ID. Pretty cool guy, but I think he might have lived back East or the MidWest. Anyone remember what his name was?


I am soooo holding my breath for you to show up :laugh:
Audio Shoppe is indoors  most bestest shop!! 

Jason Ewing, yeah, I wonder where he is now. I'll try get hold of him. He is a good judge....


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Audio Shoppe is a great place for these comps. Great high end comfy place.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Jason Ewing, yeah, I wonder where he is now. I'll try get hold of him. *He is a good judge....*


Was it the fact that he loved your car that made him such a good judge.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Was it the fact that he loved your car that him such a good judge.


Ummm, where did you get that from?
He is a good judge because:
- he is a veteran competitor
- he is a great installer, his skills with alarm is among the best of industry
- he is very through with his explanation why you get that the score.

FYI: He is team Elite ID, so I have no idea why you said that.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Ummm, where did you get that from?
> He is a good judge because:
> - he is a veteran competitor
> - he is a great installer, his skills with alarm is among the best of industry
> ...


I only said that because you gave no indication why you thought he was a good judge. I was led to believe that he gave you very good scores.


Eng, 

You were missed at the BBQ.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

never mind


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think Michael is on to something here 

eng=sneaky old man  jk!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I never won, so I don't like any of the judges. They're all crazy


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

$5 that James will take 3rd in his class.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> $5 that James will take 3rd in his class.


I don't think James is in a Class; he's all in for the Ball Buster.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Eng, the guy that is judging really liked your car last time 

$5 Eng takes first 

$5 GSP gets beat

$5 Lesnar loses

$5 Bisping gets spanked!!

sorry, off topic....carry on


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't think James is in a Class; he's all in for the Ball Buster.


I dont want to be apart of this "ball buster" class :laugh::laugh::laugh: Sounds weird :gossip:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree. anybody with nipples that big above the dash should be questioned at least


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I agree. anybody with nipples that big above the dash should be questioned at least


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

c'mon. who wouldn't want to motorboat the way home in traffic from work.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> might come to say hi. The car will be stripped to bare metal however.


So, what will you sit on George?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm wondering whether or not I should compete with a broken Bit One.:inout:


Mike, I thought you did this just for the fun of it, and with no expectations of winning?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> fMike, I thought you did this just for the fun of it, and with no expectations of winning?


I don't do this just for the fun of it; I don't do it to win either. I do this so I can improve my system and having this problem pointed out doesn't serve any propose.


I do like hanging out with the guys; that's fun. 

BTW

*If I can improve my system I've won.*


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

good ole ewing...me and him go WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY back  I used to hang with him at his shop back in pittsburgh...remembering the LONG nights prepping his car for the comp in carlisle...and being bitched at for loosing his IASCA cd a few hours before we were suppose to leave lol...

ahh the good days lol


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> c'mon. who wouldn't want to motorboat the way home in traffic from work.


oh that is why Katy Perry sits in the middle of dash to line up the ticker-nipples to her chest :surprised:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

damn... the brashness of competition seems pretty thick in here, fellas.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> damn... the brashness of competition seems pretty thick in here, fellas.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I view the iasca comps as meets. Before, at our meets, we have people demo our cars, free of charge.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Shameless question but can any of you guys find me a deal on Recaro race seats. 

I'll be there on the 11th to show off metal, well maybe I'll bring some boxed speakers to show off.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Shameless question but can any of you guys find me a deal on Recaro race seats.
> 
> I'll be there on the 11th to show off metal, well maybe I'll bring some boxed speakers to show off.


that'll remind me of my first time seeing your car. 3 idmax's with no door panels. 

If you bring your boxed goodies, remember to not place them on the floor. Random pizzamen might run them over.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> that'll remind me of my first time seeing your car. 3 idmax's with no door panels.
> 
> If you bring your boxed goodies, remember to not place them on the floor. Random pizzamen might run them over.


yep, back in the good ole days of working my ass off for another setup. Just to think I thought the last one was final lol

I ain't selling these goodies, actually I have lots of gear for sale but meh, plus it's a comp


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> yep, back in the good ole days of working my ass off for another setup. Just to think I thought the last one was final lol
> 
> I ain't selling these goodies, actually I have lots of gear for sale but meh, plus it's a comp


I'll bring my tools so I can install some of your old gear in my car.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I only said that because you gave no indication why you thought he was a good judge. I was led to believe that he gave you very good scores.
> 
> 
> Eng,
> ...


When Jason Ewing was still judging, he was quite critical and maybe even a little harsh, but he was very honest and trying to help us all out. This is when I first started competing with 2 big ol ID 12"s in my truck with just a simple 2-way set up and no EQ at all. I didn't really know diddly squat back then and maybe even now, I don't really know diddly squat. Anyway, he's a pretty knowledgeable guy and really knows his stuff. Hard to find people that are willing to offer free advice out these days. 

He never judged my car after I made changes and went to World Finals back in 2006. 

Hopefully my car will be ready for the lanes this weekend. *crossing fingers*


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

munkeeboi83 said:


> When Jason Ewing was still judging, he was quite critical and maybe even a little harsh, but he was very honest and trying to help us all out. This is when I first started competing with 2 big ol ID 12"s in my truck with just a simple 2-way set up and no EQ at all. I didn't really know diddly squat back then and maybe even now, I don't really know diddly squat. Anyway, he's a pretty knowledgeable guy and really knows his stuff. Hard to find people that are willing to offer free advice out these days.
> 
> He never judged my car after I made changes and went to World Finals back in 2006.
> 
> Hopefully my car will be ready for the lanes this weekend. *crossing fingers*


x2.
I never won when Ewing judged. This is back when Todd and I were competing in the same class..


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

There are lots of people willing to hand out free advice....some knowledgeable....some not!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> There are lots of people willing to hand out free advice....some knowledgeable....some not!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael, your hands look so feminine!! lol :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Michael, your hands look so feminine!! lol :laugh:


It must be the Manicure. 




Guys, the Bit One problem I have might be resolved by showtime.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Michael, your hands look so feminine!! lol :laugh:


didnt you know? Michael does hand modeling on his spare time


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

circa40 said:


> didnt you know? Michael does hand modeling on his spare time


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

WTF?  Is it Michael pick-on day?  Can I joint the party?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BigRed said:


> There are lots of people willing to hand out free advice....some knowledgeable....*some not!*!


same here in DFW, youd be surprised!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

James hit it out of the park with that pic!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> James hit it out of the park with that pic!!


He sure did.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> He sure did.


:sick2: we'd all like if you'd calm down on those non-filters. we love ya buddy! :heart:

It's not cool hearing you speak as if a bitone broke in your voice box


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> :sick2: we'd all like if you'd calm down on those non-filters. we love ya buddy! :heart:
> 
> It's not cool hearing you speak as if a bitone broke in your voice box


I gave up the non filters. 



I now have a new Bit One  but, the new unit has changed all the dynamics.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Why would the Bitone change the dynamics?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Why would the Bitone change the dynamics?


I went from the Bit One S to the Bit One.1 and it is a little different. There was some operator error as well. :blush:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I went from the Bit One S to the Bit One.1 and it is a little different. There was some operator error as well. :blush:


Hey Michael, "Operator error" ???  Get your sh*t together...so you can kick some royal azz tomorrow.  Can I get first dibs listening your whip before the comp? See ya then.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Hey Michael, "Operator error" ???  Get your sh*t together...so you can kick some royal azz tomorrow.  Can I get first dibs listening your whip before the comp? See ya then.


I want to hear yours. 


I'm ready to have my ass kicked.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I will not be able to attend, fellas. Hope to see you all soon at the next one. Have fun out there!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> I will not be able to attend, fellas. Hope to see you all soon at the next one. Have fun out there!


Why not?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Why not?


He heard I was working on the amp rack and may show up??


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think I saw a time. What time does it start? I should be there unless my wife has some crazing plans


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> He heard I was working on the amp rack and may show up??


 I gotta see!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I will be there. I washed my car. I might as well.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like fun, I wish I could be there. 

Dont let the heat get to you


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I don't think I saw a time. What time does it start? I should be there unless my wife has some crazing plans


I think it's 10:00AM


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I gotta see!


Not ready just yet. I need to hit the gym so I can lift this thing in the car. Won't make it today, maybe next show.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Times are always 9am-12 noon sign-ups. Judging starts at 11am. Even though I won't have a car (again) I will be there, lol . . .I guess I have to be don't I ? In fact I'm here now!

I bet you can't guess whats wrong with my car !!

Well Eugene, I have your trophy/scoresheet/gift card from the last show. I guess You'll have to get it next time. Let me know if you'll be at the Kustom Kar show, so I'll know if i should bring it there.

Alright . . back to setting up my easy up . . . . . .


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

leaving now...see you all in about 20


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

So did anyone place?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> So did anyone place?


A lot of us had a bad hair day, except Jim.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I auditioned several cars today and wow, I must say I'm really impressed with what you guys can come up with. Starting with speaker selection where I got to hear super rare drivers to some heavily engineered circuitry you guys are great!

It would be great if all of us had to come toghether to build one system, Steve could put toghether the interface, Jim and I could build the sucker in the chassis, Danny could come up with prize winning ideas, Buzz and Michael could audition and give feedback or send us back to the drawing board. Jose can bring the tacos. :laugh:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I auditioned several cars today and wow, I must say I'm really impressed with what you guys can come up with. Starting with speaker selection where I got to hear super rare drivers to some heavily engineered circuitry you guys are great!
> 
> It would be great if all of us had to come toghether to build one system, Steve could put toghether the interface, Jim and I could build the sucker in the chassis, Danny could come up with prize winning ideas, Buzz and Michael could audition and give feedback or send us back to the drawing board. Jose can bring the tacos. :laugh:


Shi*t that will be kool! As far as bringing tacos to the project...hmmm, let me think about that. But I can volunteer my Taco truck (guinea pig) for the project as long as I get the best technical support/knowledge, top of the line gear, and awesome install for FREE.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I missed out... had other things to attend to. I guess I will have to catch you guys next time. I hope you guys had fun.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

Dang... I really wanted to make it. What were the scores?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Scores for the show:

SQC:
Jim Becker 231
Buzzman: 225
David Kismioto: 221
Eng Soedjono: 219
Jose Lainez:215
Steve Ciccarello:212
Keith Chu: 207
Michael Silverman:205

Pro:
Steve Ciccarello: 457
Eng Soedjono: 425

Amateur:
Jim Becker: 448
Keith Chu:415

Rookie:
David Kismioto :197
Danny Biegel: 172


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Times are always 9am-12 noon sign-ups. Judging starts at 11am. Even though I won't have a car (again) I will be there, lol . . .I guess I have to be don't I ? In fact I'm here now!
> 
> *I bet you can't guess whats wrong with my car* !!
> 
> ...


You blew up the transmission again?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

No, he has Lambo doors... that's what's wrong with his car.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

another tranny???


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

SoCalSQ said:


> Scores for the show:
> 
> SQC:
> Jim Becker 231
> ...


Wow I'm Honored to Beat My Tuner Eng & Steve's amazing Mazda 6.....
But Todd.... you Butcher my last name...
K-I-S-H-I-M-O-T-O:laugh:


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Audioshoppe is a great place to have shows , big indoor shop + swamp cooler = . I wish I could have stayed longer and taken a listen to a few cars before I left. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the swamp cooler was the chit!!


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Scores for the show:
> 
> SQC:
> Jim Becker 231
> ...


Thanks Todd for putting on a great show! I know it's quite a lot of work and time driving up and down the state every single month to provide us with shows. I remember a few years ago when there was only 1-2 shows A YEAR. Hopefully your shows will encourage more people to get back in to the scene, but it's tough given the economy. A lot of us really appreciate you putting on these shows. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Ditto what Keith said Todd!! thank you so much. What would really be nice is if somebody could drop the coin to have their car done at audioshoppe or some of the others that we have the events at. But like Keith said, the economy is not very kind right now


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Scores for the show:
> 
> SQC:
> *Jim Becker 231*
> ...


Congrats !! Big Red

What you running for amps and speakers ?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Congrats !! Big Red
> 
> What you running for amps and speakers ?


Elvis powered Hybrid speakers iirc.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Congrats !! Big Red
> 
> What you running for amps and speakers ?


 I think its Fusion.... maybe majestic amplifiers... no wait.. I got it all wrong... Hes running sherwood and refurbished coustic amplifiers from the San Fernando indoor swapmeet...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> I think its Fusion.... maybe majestic amplifiers... no wait.. I got it all wrong... Hes running sherwood and refurbished coustic amplifiers from the San Fernando indoor swapmeet...


I heard he got the speakers from them tower's from the Van that sells them in the mall parking lot!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the coustic's were sold out in san fernando, so I hit the Gardena swapmeet

Thanks a$$hole. pm me and I can break it down to you


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Troy, you mean the guy in the white van that says pull over and that he has some great speakers he does'nt want to take back to the warehouse?? lol....and that he will give you a really good deal?? lol


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Hey Troy, you mean the guy in the white van that says pull over and that he has some great speakers he does'nt want to take back to the warehouse?? lol....and that he will give you a really good deal?? lol


LOL yeah, the cops arested them in my lil town of Durango..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Hey Troy, you mean the guy in the white van that says pull over and that he has some great speakers he does'nt want to take back to the warehouse?? lol....and that he will give you a really good deal?? lol


LOL, my brother bought a pair of towers from them a while back. THEY WORKED!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

my buddy bought some too. when we got them to his apt, I took the woofer out and was amazed to find the tiniest magnet on a 12" driver  they worked, but had a lot to be desired


----------

